# Proposed Skilled Migrant Selection Model (the Model)



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

Dear friends,

The new model for Aussie migration is released. It seems somewhat similar to NZ migration plan.

Proposed Skilled Migrant Selection Model (the Model)

I read the whole FAQs and understood the following 

1. If you have more points, the chances are higher.
2. They have introduced the maximum cap for each visa category (but the numbers are not known).
3. No news about the processing order (like the current one in practise) 

Hope the above link helps. 

I was positively assessed as Soft.Engineer and i got the letter in March 2011. 

I am waiting for the IELTS remarking score for speaking, as my current scores are 8,7,7,6.5 and I need to get 7 in speaking module. I am waiting with fingers crossed.

Good luck. 

--Bharani


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Does this affect people who r already doing the visa currently?


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

Gazza1977 said:


> Does this affect people who r already doing the visa currently?


No. The Model is proposed to commence on 1 July 2012...


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

bharanis said:


> No. The Model is proposed to commence on 1 July 2012...


Can anyone copy/paste the FAQ's on the Model as when I try to click on it I get thrown out of the DIAC page.
Thanks.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

nettyjohn said:


> Hi,
> I have attached the pdf alongwith the post. If you are still unable to view the pdf i will post the text...
> 
> Dhawal.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I did not understand just only one fact!
this system will automatically distinguish people by their points. But they do not want any proof of documents or something like that. In this case there might be 'lot of people who uses wrong information in order to get invitation even though they are not planning to migrate...

If anyone knows, will there be cap on subclasses or types?
E.g 5000 ppl who applies for 175, 3000 ppl who applies for 885
OR
10000 ppl who applies for Independent/family sponsored?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

No...there will be "caps" by occupation as well. So it might be like "44,000 independents, of which no more than 5,000 IT professionals" or likewise...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I can't understand just one fact.
Onshore applicants are mostly the ones who apply when they pass the minimum required score in which will be 65. So there will be heaps of onshore independents who only has 65 points. Let's say there will be 100k onshore applicants but only 10% of them are more than 65 points then how will the system going to send application? Is there any criteria like Education is superior than everything else, age is inferior etc...?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

I seriously doubt there will be THAT many applicants...65 points is not going to be easy under the new system...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

twister292 said:


> I seriously doubt there will be THAT many applicants...65 points is not going to be easy under the new system...


I know but since they want to narrow it down more there should be a reason, perhaps they want more experienced expats but not grads. However that would be true fact that most of the applicants will be 65 points achievers but the main question is how are they going to lower their queue?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

spark92 said:


> I know but since they want to narrow it down more there should be a reason, perhaps they want more experienced expats but not grads. However that would be true fact that most of the applicants will be 65 points achievers but the main question is how are they going to lower their queue?


Applicants who already have applications will be processed under the rules applicable at time of application...the basic rules for granting visas will remain the same...

So the queue clearance would be the same process...the EOI system is merely a change of how new applications coming into the system will be prioritised...remember, it's a system that merely determines whether people can apply, not what happens post-application...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

basically they assess your application on basis of your CV and the form you fill. they will give you a go ahead or ask you to stop dreaming. It might just be like the Canada application procedure. You send your CV along with IELTS result and duly filled form and ofcourse the fee, they assess your application, if they feel you have it in you, the keep the money and ask you to send all documents (proofs supporting your cv). If they feel you do not have it in you they do not deduct your money and reject your application.

as for fraudulent documents or people claiming they have 65 points, they give a go ahead at the early stage, deduct the money but when the assessing authority assesses the skill the money goes down the drain, so only a fool will send wrong information.

this is my take, i might just be wrong.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

twister292 said:


> Applicants who already have applications will be processed under the rules applicable at time of application...the basic rules for granting visas will remain the same...
> 
> So the queue clearance would be the same process...the EOI system is merely a change of how new applications coming into the system will be prioritised...remember, it's a system that merely determines whether people can apply, not what happens post-application...


It's actually a better system: Under the old system (prior to 2012) anyone and anybody can submit an application and have to spend thousands of dollars without really knowing what the outcome will be. After 2012, no one will have to worry about spending money on something they may never get. 

So if after lodging an online points test, an applicant gets invited, more than likely he/she'll get the Visa and not have to wait for years or fear being moved to a Category 4-type of scenario. Plus it's better for Oz - they're able to control the immi system better. "They" meaning employers - (not something I personally like too much) - but then again, after all, skilled visas are for the employer's benefit.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i agree with stormgal. 

i know people who applied for canada 6 years back adn are stillw aiting, that time the application approval system was not in place. had they known it will take this long they would have never applied for canada. but in teh current approval system it takes anything between 6 to 9 months for the visa grant. it keeps the department happy as they do not have to face overload and the applicants as they know exactly wehre they stand.

canada changed their list last year after 2-3 years i believe (do not follow CAN forum so not sure if it was 3 years or 2)


----------



## krindik (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice insights from all...

I have a pretty tricky question. 

I'll be finishing my Australian degree in 2012 July and I wonder would the points for my Australian study would expire due to the hold off period of EOIs.

Say, in my case, if I submit my EOI in July, when the invitations are being sent in Jan 2013, my Australian study would have expired the six month period and I would be down 5 points on 60 (5 points are given for australian study completed in last six months isn't it?) Making matters worse my IELTS would also expire in Jan 2013 !!!

Does anybody see a way out for me?

thanks in advance

Krindik


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

The option for you (judging by current framework at least) to first apply for a 485 and then for the 885 through EOI...


----------



## krindik (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Even if I apply for 485, points for my australian study would expire in Jan 2013 because my degree is completed in Jul 2012. Isn't it? It is really going to be tricky for me. I can only hope that somehow this new system would never be implemented !!!

Anyway, does 485 has any financial requirements? I didn't see any in the website? Does the case office ask you to provide financial evidence to support the application when u have a secondary applicant as well?



twister292 said:


> The option for you (judging by current framework at least) to first apply for a 485 and then for the 885 through EOI...


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont think the points for aus study would expire...485 is designed to be transitory measure from student visa to 885...

You can always call DIAC or consult a professional for confirmation...


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

This will start next year right? So on July 2011, only the points system will be changed but still new applicants will not be required to submit EOI?


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

TheEndofDays said:


> Yes you got it right.....


----------



## ssjs (May 12, 2011)

*New points System*



bharanis said:


> No. The Model is proposed to commence on 1 July 2012...


Hi All,

This means that the new points system (65 points to qualify) will not be applicable from July 2011? or its applicable but without the EOI model? I am applying for ACS assessment now and will be lodging the visa application after July 2011. Can you please clarify?

Thanks

Siva


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

ssjs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This means that the new points system (65 points to qualify) will not be applicable from July 2011? or its applicable but without the EOI model? I am applying for ACS assessment now and will be lodging the visa application after July 2011. Can you please clarify?
> 
> ...


The new points system will apparently still commence in July 2011. The EOI model will use the same minimum pass mark.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

bharanis said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> The new model for Aussie migration is released. It seems somewhat similar to NZ migration plan.
> 
> ...


Hi Bharani,

Did you get your band increased for Speaking after re-marking? Please advise.

It will be helpful to people who've applied for remarking.

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

vijay176 said:


> Hi Bharani,
> 
> Did you get your band increased for Speaking after re-marking? Please advise.
> 
> ...


I asked the same question to Bharani through PM and unfortunately for him it was not successful.

However,I got L-8.5,R-8.5,W-7 & S-6.5 and I applied for remark in W & S and it got increased by 0.5 in S which is what needed for me. Though it took a lot of time nearly 12 weeks for me but in the end wait was worth the wait.

It all depends upon how you feel once you come out and in case your band is less than what you have expected/performed then go for it otherwise book another one with BETTER PREPARATION.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

mandhani said:


> I asked the same question to Bharani through PM and unfortunately for him it was not successful.
> 
> However,I got L-8.5,R-8.5,W-7 & S-6.5 and I applied for remark in W & S and it got increased by 0.5 in S which is what needed for me. Though it took a lot of time nearly 12 weeks for me but in the end wait was worth the wait.
> 
> It all depends upon how you feel once you come out and in case your band is less than what you have expected/performed then go for it otherwise book another one with BETTER PREPARATION.


Thanks Mandhani and sorry for the very late reply!

This IELTS is a big hurdle. I've applied for re-marking in Speaking and waiting for the results 

Regards,
VJ


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks Mandhani and sorry for the very late reply!
> 
> This IELTS is a big hurdle. I've applied for re-marking in Speaking and waiting for the results
> 
> ...


all the best.


----------

